# Antique Sewing Machine Dilemma



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a 1935 Singer Sewing Machine and have discovered a problem: the spool pin is very thin, and today's thread spools have very large holes. When I sew, the thread spool wobbles, causing the thread to jump off at the bottom and wrap directly around the spool pin, causing everything to seize up. :gaah:

Any suggestions for solutions? As far as I can tell, this spool pin is permanently affixed, looks like it was soldered into place?

I've toyed with wrapping the spool pin in smooth tape, but I really don't want to do that, because I'll likely never be able to get the sticky off if I find a better solution.

Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Try unscrewing the pin to see if it is indeed permanently in place.

Here is the advice I can offer from years of sewing professionally with antique machines...

#1 Place a felt spool pad on the pin before your thread.

#2 If the pin long enough use a cork to hold your spool in place.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

You can buy cheap plastic spool holders that fit over the pin, usually called spool holders but sometimes cushions.... Also you could use a freestanding spool holder, I use them when I want to use a larger spool but they are great for standard spools too.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Try unscrewing the pin to see if it is indeed permanently in place.
> 
> Here is the advice I can offer from years of sewing professionally with antique machines...
> 
> ...





Wellrounded said:


> You can buy cheap plastic spool holders that fit over the pin, usually called spool holders but sometimes cushions.... Also you could use a freestanding spool holder, I use them when I want to use a larger spool but they are great for standard spools too.


Thank you for your responses, now I just have to surf the web for felt spool pads and/or spool holders/cushions.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ezmerelda said:


> Thank you for your responses, now I just have to surf the web for felt spool pads and/or spool holders/cushions.


Last time I bought the felt pads I got 50 for $5 on ebay.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

What I ended up doing was wrapping a small scrap of fabric, about the size of a medium band aid, around the spool pin and wrapping that with scotch tape. Worked like a charm! I'll have to do it again every time I change threads, because the roll of fabric comes off with the spool. But, I have plenty of little scraps of fabric lying around, so that's not really a problem.

But after solving that little problem, I ended up having to take the machine apart to clean it, because the thread kept hanging up in the bobbin. The gunk in that machine was dis-gusting! From the looks of it, it hadn't been cleaned in fifty+ years.

So much for the "expert" technician and his "full service sewing machine tune-ups". I think all he did was wind the bobbin, throw some stitches (about 3 inches) on a scrap of fabric, and called it good.

He also didn't seem to know the capability of this old machine, said I couldn't sew anything more than two pieces of denim at a time. phhht.

But, I got it working and am now 2/3 done with my son's canvas Baker Tent. Just in time for the next camp out. Go me!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Ezmerelda said:


> Just in time for the next camp out. Go me!


:2thumb:

Go girl go!!!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Picked up a Singer 201 yesterday and it's missing the spool pin . Other than that it's perfect, well other than the crud all over it. Second one of these I've had, ex husband wouldn't let me keep the last one. One of the reasons he's an EX husband .


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Ezmerelda said:


> ...the spool pin is very thin, and today's thread spools have very large holes. When I sew, the thread spool wobbles, causing the thread to jump off at the bottom and wrap directly around the spool pin, causing everything to seize up. ...Any suggestions for solutions? ...


Several layers of heat shrink tubing to build the pin up in size?

Outside jacket from a piece of electrical wire cut to length and slipped over the pin?

Hobby Shop for a piece of aluminum or brass tubing. cut to length and slipped over the pin?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Several layers of heat shrink tubing to build the pin up in size?


Similar.... 
my first thought was "go to the auto parts supply store and ask for a couple samples of rubber vacuum tubing (or small diameter fuel line), a couple inches long each."
Usually, they have shorts scraps you can have for free.



TheLazyL said:


> Hobby Shop for a piece of aluminum or brass tubing. cut to length and slipped over the pin?


My second thought, exactly. The brass is too "thin walled", and by the time you bought enough sized pieces to build up the diameter you would have spent $40! 

The auto parts store sells steel brake and fuel line in various diameters. Junk yards will/might just give you some scrap pieces you can cut to length.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> Several layers of heat shrink tubing to build the pin up in size?
> 
> Outside jacket from a piece of electrical wire cut to length and slipped over the pin?





LincTex said:


> Similar....
> my first thought was "go to the auto parts supply store and ask for a couple samples of rubber vacuum tubing (or small diameter fuel line), a couple inches long each."
> Usually, they have shorts scraps you can have for free.
> 
> The auto parts store sells steel brake and fuel line in various diameters. Junk yards will/might just give you some scrap pieces you can cut to length.


Thanks, guys, for your suggestions. If I ever run out of scrap fabric, or that trick stops working, I'll definitely consider your suggestions. :thankyou:


----------

